# Marriott owners discount



## tlwmkw (Jul 19, 2015)

Can someone explain the owners discount to me?  I have searched the archives and can't seem to find information- I may be searching incorrectly.  I can't get onto the Marriott Rewards site because we have a new e-mail address and the password won't work.

Is it just for time share stays or can it apply to hotel stays too?  We are planning a stay using cash at a hotel and the woman on the phone said that the discount only applies to timeshare stays- I thought it was for hotels too.

Thanks for any advice about this.

tlwmkw


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 19, 2015)

From the Points FAQ Sticky:



> ~~ Member Discounts ~~
> 
> ***All discount rates are based on availability. There is no guarantee that any certain inventory or discount component will be available.***
> 
> ...



I don't believe I have ever seen the MVC discounts apply to hotel stays in the US....but I have seen them apply at hotels outside the US on occasion.


----------



## frank808 (Jul 19, 2015)

Owners discount for vacation club properties only. No owners discount for hotel stays.


----------



## suenmike32 (Jul 20, 2015)

We are going to KeyWest in a few months and needed to stay over in Ft Lauderdale for one night (on the return trip). I booked 1 night at BPT @ $195.00 for the night. I then thought....wow...why not ask for a MOD (we are longtime owners).....that MOD discounted price came in at about $40.00 more.
Mike


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 20, 2015)

suenmike32 said:


> We are going to KeyWest in a few months and needed to stay over in Ft Lauderdale for one night (on the return trip). I booked 1 night at BPT @ $195.00 for the night. I then thought....wow...why not ask for a MOD (we are longtime owners).....that MOD discounted price came in at about $40.00 more.
> Mike



I believe they did away with the MOD discount code in April when the new DC benefit levels went into place.  See new codes in post 2 above.


----------



## suenmike32 (Jul 20, 2015)

Fasttr,
Thank you for pointing that out. 
I "sped-read" your initial posting....or as dear wife says...I did a "kid-look"...and missed your ownership descriptions.
DW went back in and utilizing the chairman's code....we received a very nice discount (saving in excess of $50.00) for our one night stay.
Thanks again.
Mike


----------



## rylan (Dec 2, 2015)

Fyi, I still do see the MOD code bringing up discounts at various vacationclub resorts in the US.  One thing that used to be nice with MOD was you could do a flexible search with it to find dates when it is available.  With the new codes, the flexible option doesn't work and you have to put in actual dates to find anything.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Jan 13, 2016)

If one books a room using the 2VC, 6VC or 7VC discount code in order to obtain a second room for a stay additional guests traveling with the MVCI owners (traveling on DC points), how does the reservation system (or front desk at the resort) know that the code for the proper level is being used?


----------



## dneveu (Jan 14, 2016)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> If one books a room using the 2VC, 6VC or 7VC discount code in order to obtain a second room for a stay additional guests traveling with the MVCI owners (traveling on DC points), how does the reservation system (or front desk at the resort) know that the code for the proper level is being used?



We believe they may know this through the reservation system and from being able to access your owner status.   Last year during a promotion we purchased points to enroll eligible weeks.   As a result we are now presidential level.    Since then we have been on a few exchanges, through interval, into Marriott locations (these were planned exchanges before our points purchase).    For each of these trades we have been assigned a building that we requested and there has been a note in the suite upon arrival from the general manager thanking us for being owners and acknowledging our status.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 21, 2016)

I've used the 2VC code a couple of times but can never remember it unless I refer back to TUG.  The MOD code was imbedded in my mind from years of use.  

My question is...where on the Marriott websites can you find these codes...they seem to be hidden away somewhere.

Brian


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks to all for sharing their information on this subject.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 21, 2016)

pwrshift said:


> I've used the 2VC code a couple of times but can never remember it unless I refer back to TUG.  The MOD code was imbedded in my mind from years of use.
> 
> My question is...where on the Marriott websites can you find these codes...they seem to be hidden away somewhere.
> 
> Brian



It's not on Marriott's website. You can do a Google search like this one and you will find nothing.

site:marriott.com 2vc


----------



## bazzap (Jan 21, 2016)

thinze3 said:


> It's not on Marriott's website. You can do a Google search like this one and you will find nothing.
> 
> site:marriott.com 2vc


The only official Marriott reference I can recall seeing the 2vc code in was the
Marriott Vacation Club Insider Newsletter for Chairman's Club members dated 17 June 2015
under
Ask the Expert: Rental Discounts for Owners


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 21, 2016)

pwrshift said:


> I've used the 2VC code a couple of times but can never remember it unless I refer back to TUG.  The MOD code was imbedded in my mind from years of use.
> 
> My question is...where on the Marriott websites can you find these codes...they seem to be hidden away somewhere.
> 
> Brian



From the Points FAQ Sticky (bolding mine):

_*Owners/Members may also book cash nights through their my-vacationclub.com accounts. Click on "Explore the Marriott Vacation Club Resorts" in the "Plan and Book My Vacation" dropdown menu, then click on the "Rent More Nights" link in the column on the right. *On the next page the field will be auto-populated with the appropriate code.*_

I've done quite a few tests checking availability at marriott.com and through my-vacationclub.com as noted above.  The same inventory comes up for both so you could become more familiar with using the owners' portal.  It's more restricted than marriott.com, though, in that you have to select a specific resort for each search.  If that makes it inconvenient for booking, at the least it's a place for you to find your code.  



NYFLTRAVELER said:


> If one books a room using the 2VC, 6VC or 7VC discount code in order to obtain a second room for a stay additional guests traveling with the MVCI owners (traveling on DC points), how does the reservation system (or front desk at the resort) know that the code for the proper level is being used?



When you make a reservation for others you add their names as Guests but your name stays on it also.  The system automatically recognizes your eligibility.  My experience is the same as others, that at every MVC resort whether we're staying on Weeks, Points or Cash, they acknowledge our owner status saying something like, "I see you are Chairman's Club Members, welcome ..."  Over the last year or so the letters from the GM seem to have become standard - they're prepared in advance so it's obvious they know status/eligibility in advance.


----------

